# A6 2.7T Sport Planned



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

It’s a poorly kept secret that the Audi A6 is due for a redesign. First shown in 1998, the current A6 was a revolutionary design that, like the original 5000, has had some significant design elements copied throughout the industry. Now, in what is probably its last full production year, we have it on good word from a source high within Audi of America that there will be a special Sport model of the A6 2.7T.
The 2.7T may not have the bells and whistles, nor the sporting kit of the S6 Avant sold alongside it here in the US, but coming with the previous S4’s biturbo V6 engine and the option of a 6-speed manual transmission, it remains possibly the most attractive model in the A6 range for driving enthusiasts.
In its final year of production, those same driving enthusiasts in North America will be happy to hear of this “Sportier” version with a confirmed power upgrade, probably boosting the V6 turbocharged engine by about 15 horsepower. Other styling changes are probable, such as wheels and other sporting kit. 
Above is a picture of Europe’s A6 S-line by quattro GmbH. As Audi of America has sold the S-line version of the TT in the US as a special edition before, it is possible that the upcoming A6 Sport could look similar to this.
Look for this new A6 Sport to be introduced at January’s Los Angeles International Auto Show.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned ([email protected])*

Great idea since the S and RS versions are gone in 2004.
*Just give it the 4.2L Fender Flares, please*.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned (briang)*

this car would have been incredibly sweet if it would have been offered with the flared fenders the 4.2 and rs6 have.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned (AudiVwMeister)*

That would be cool, but that might require further crash testing....


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned ([email protected])*

When will they put this God-forsaken engine to its long overdue death?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That would be cool, but that might require further crash testing....


good point.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That would be cool, but that might require further crash testing....


Not likely, they can argue "equivalence" since the sheet metal work is available elswhere in the model line.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: A6 2.7T Sport Planned ([email protected])*

No one else seems interested in this model!


----------

